
How Governments Use Immigration to Boost Their Economie - cryptozeus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-30/how-governments-use-immigration-to-boost-their-economies
======
cryptozeus
“After years of insisting the country’s labor shortages could be solved by
employing more women, delaying the retirement age, and using more robots,
politicians grudgingly came to a realization that those steps wouldn’t
suffice. ”

